# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  French

## andrewsco

Does anyone know any good websites for learning French? Kind of similar to this one but for French? I have a house out there so want to learn the basics. Audio woul;d be good.  
Thanks
Andrew

----------


## Spiderkat

What about this one. http://french.about.com/

----------

